# Questions about cast iron



## mikel18 (Nov 18, 2008)

hi everyone im new to this forum so bare with me if this was already posted by someone else. I just bought my very 1st cast iron pan and I need some help. 
1. whats the best way to season this pan? Im useing a light coat of vegi oil and bakeing the pan upside down in the oven set to 400% for 1 hour but it is starting to get a real sticky surface to it every time I season it. is this normal?
2. will I hurt the seasoning if I cook stuff like spaghetti in the pan?
3. do I need to season the pan everytime I use it or just till I get a non stick surface on it?
sorry for all the questions but Im very exided to have found such a great pan Im going to get more cast iron to replace my older wornout cookware. BTW the name of the pan is lewis and clark is that a good brand? if not what would be the best brand to get for everyday use?

thanks
Mike


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, Mike.  Welcome to DC.

The stickiness is probably due to too much oil.  Scrub the pan clean to get out all the stickiness and start over.  

You can use oil or shortening.  Coat the entire interior and exterior of the pan with the fat of your choice and place it _upside down_ in a 350 F oven.  Put a sheet of foil under the pan to catch drips.  By inverting the pan, excess fat can drip off when heated, preventing sticking.  Leave it in the oven for an hour then turn off the oven and leave the pan in there to cool.  You should have better results.

Once you have a pan well seasoned, you can cook just about everything in it.  However, you should avoid highly acidic foods such as tomato sauce at first until you have had a chance to build up the seasoning.

You do not have to season the pan every time.  After following the initial seasoning procedure, limit your cooking to higher fat items.  This will add to the seasoning, allowing you to build up a thicker layer of seasoning on the pan.

You can repeat the initial step a couple of times to get a good start.

Do not wash the pan with soap.  When it's still hot and you have finished cooking, put some water in the pan and heat it to lift off any food remnants.  Wipe it dry and heat it on the stove to drive off any residual water.


----------



## mikel18 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks andy I will do that.  BTW I cooked bacon in the pan last night and used the greese from the bacon to season the pan and it worked much better then the vegi oil.  Im going to try to cook bacon at least 1-2 a month in it to get a layering built up I am also going to go to the store and get some lard to use,  I have a friend that told me lard works very good for this.  the only thing is that lard is not realy the healthyest for ya.

thanks again
Mike


----------



## GB (Nov 19, 2008)

Crisco works great too if you do not want to use lard. Follow Andy's instructions and cook bacon like you are planning and you will have a perfectly seasoned pan in no time.


----------



## mikel18 (Nov 19, 2008)

thanks I will do that.
Mike



GB said:


> Crisco works great too if you do not want to use lard. Follow Andy's instructions and cook bacon like you are planning and you will have a perfectly seasoned pan in no time.


----------



## letscook (Nov 19, 2008)

i season my cast iron outside in my grill, that way the house doesn't stink up.
I have purchased alot of my cast iron from garage sale.  Got a nice dutch oven last year also a big frying pan. they were disgusting dirty. paid like under a $1.00 each for them, took them home purchased a wire wheel to fit in the drill and wire wheel them clean and scrubbed hot soapy water. then reseason them and they look and work great.  You just can't hurt cast iron.   i have used soap on them and a brillo pad occasionally. i then just wipe it with oil and put it back on the grill .  no problems.    I even got rid of my wok and use a cast iron pan know and actually like it much better
Love cast iron  hot water wipe it clean. Life Is Good


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2008)

Lard will smoke more than shortening or vegetable oil.  Just about any fat will work.  Animal fats have a lower smoke point so will smell/smoke more than shortening or vegetable oils such as canola.


----------



## mikel18 (Nov 19, 2008)

so Andy your saying from what I geather shortning is best to use for this?  this is what I have heard but there are so many different ways that people have to season its hard to know the best way.  I know one thing I will never go back to useing those $5.00 pand that you get at walmart.  cast iron is the way to go!.  I just wish there were sauce pans that are made from cast iron that I could get then I would switch them over as mine goes bad.  I have very old stanless pots right now and while they work great I like the fact that cast is so much more even cooking.


----------



## mikel18 (Nov 19, 2008)

seasoning on the grill GREAT IDEA!  Im going to have to try that!  I hate to fill my house with the fumes when that is in the oven.



letscook said:


> i season my cast iron outside in my grill, that way the house doesn't stink up.
> I have purchased alot of my cast iron from garage sale. Got a nice dutch oven last year also a big frying pan. they were disgusting dirty. paid like under a $1.00 each for them, took them home purchased a wire wheel to fit in the drill and wire wheel them clean and scrubbed hot soapy water. then reseason them and they look and work great. You just can't hurt cast iron. i have used soap on them and a brillo pad occasionally. i then just wipe it with oil and put it back on the grill . no problems. I even got rid of my wok and use a cast iron pan know and actually like it much better
> Love cast iron hot water wipe it clean. Life Is Good


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2008)

mikel18 said:


> so Andy your saying from what I geather shortning is best to use for this? this is what I have heard but there are so many different ways that people have to season its hard to know the best way. I know one thing I will never go back to useing those $5.00 pand that you get at walmart. cast iron is the way to go!. I just wish there were sauce pans that are made from cast iron that I could get then I would switch them over as mine goes bad. I have very old stanless pots right now and while they work great I like the fact that cast is so much more even cooking.


 

I think shortening is a good choice.  I believe the Lodge website recommends it as well.

In my opinion, cast iron has its uses but is not the best choice for everything.  Consider getting some better quality stainless rather than the cheapo stuff from Wal-Mart.  I use mostly tri-ply SS and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## mikel18 (Nov 19, 2008)

ok I will check into that thanks Andy.  I hear everybody talk about lodge is it a better brand of cookware or something?  I have lewis and clark.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 19, 2008)

Lodge has long been considered the best.  For some time, it was the only US manufacturer.  I have never heard of Lewis and Clark


----------



## Dutchess (Nov 19, 2008)

Camp Chef makes Lewis & Clark commemorative cast iron skillets and Dutch ovens. Is that what you have? If so, Camp Chef's products are pretty good. I have several of their cast iron pieces and have been happy with them. However, Lodge is still my first choice between the two. Lodge costs a little more but the quality is better, IMO.

You'll find everyone has their own opinion on the best way to care for cast iron. For seasoning, I prefer to use melted Crisco shortening at 425-450 degrees. I've found I get better results using a higher temperature than the generally recommended 350 degrees. Just play around and figure out what works best for you.

Enjoy your cast iron!


----------



## ribs and steak (Dec 31, 2008)

About a year or two ago Lodge did have a Lewis & Clark Dutch oven along with their boy scout dutch oven. I have 2 dutch ovens but never got the camp ovens because they were too heavy to carry by myself.


----------

